# Trek FX 7.5 2010 or FX 7.3 2016



## elsa (Jun 15, 2016)

I have had a good offer for a Trek FX 7.5 from 2010 (as new). But for as and about the same price I can get a brand new 7.1 (or Cube SL road) or - if I dig a bit deeper in my pockets - the 2016 FX 7.3 or Cube SL road pro. That's about as far as my budget stretches I'm afraid. 

I'm from the Netherlands, so no hills - let alone mountains - to climb. I have two other bikes for work - home and city use. This bike is for the occasional recreational day ride on a beautiful day (around 100 KM) and about 20 times a year a fast evening ride of 40 KM. Average speed around 30KM an hour (sorry for the European metrics). 

The bike I have been offered is this one: http://archive.trekbikes.com/us/en/2010/trek/75fxwsd#/us/en/2010/trek/75fxwsd/details 

So in theory better specs than the 2016 FX 7.3.

I guess my main question is: to what extend has the TREK bike fundamentally improved from 2010? I don't care so much about duotraps or blendr systems. 

Hope someone can help me.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

2 questions you have to ask yourself: 

How much will you be or have you been riding? 
Did they take care of the bike or maintain it?

If you are just going to use it every now and then, once every couple of months, go for the used to save money. If you plan to ride it once a week or more, then go for the new one. You will put the wear on it yourself. 

Did they maintain it? If yes, Awesome! If no, the chain could snap, the cables could be replaced soon, the tires as well. After a ride or two and needing to replace items, you may now be at the same price of the new bike.

Also with that big of a year gap, you always get new technology and trickle down affect. Better tires, wheels, bearings, seat, grips, ergonomics, everything.


----------



## elsa (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks Corey! Very welcome advice. By the way: the decision was made for me. I hesitated too much and they sold it to someone else. So went for the new one.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sometimes i wait on things just to have he decision made for me the very same way. Enjoy the new bike!


----------

